# UPDATE: Shannon Brown Signs 2 Year/$4.6 Million Deal



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> All signs are pointing to Shannon Brown returning to the Lakers. Other teams that were pursuing him, such as the Cavaliers, have moved on.


35 minutes ago via web

http://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*

The Knicks offered him a contract, but it looks like Shannon is gonna wait for the Lakers to ship out Sasha.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*



> Shannon Brown's offer from the New York Knicks is worth $4-5 million per year, according to one source.


....



> The Lakers also have an offer on the table. An increased role plus that kind of money from New York is why this decision is tough for Brown.


http://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

*re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*

I don't think we match that. There's a decent chance he's gone, which makes this Delonte move even more likely.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*

Is Shannon Brown a starter in the NBA or nothing more than a 6-4 Nate Robinson?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*



Knicks4life said:


> Is Shannon Brown a starter in the NBA or nothing more than a 6-4 Nate Robinson?


Their games are not all that simular. Robinson is a much better ball handler and Brown the far superior defender.

He could be a starter in the sense that Fisher or Delonte West were alongside guys like Kobe and LeBron.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*



Jamel Irief said:


> Their games are not all that simular. Robinson is a much better ball handler and Brown the far superior defender.
> 
> He could be a starter in the sense that Fisher or Delonte West were alongside guys like Kobe and LeBron.


Only the Knicks have neither.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*

If the Knicks are offering Brown 4-5 mill he's crazy to be balking at all. Not like like he's made a bunch of money in the league to be turning that down and he already has 2 rings. 

Not a big loss for the Lakers because his game comes and goes. He's a good Tri fit but not much of a fit for another team other than a bench 2 guard that'll give you some energy. Not a good ball handler or shooter and not particularly a smart player that can be trusted under pressure.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*

Redirect to main board because its stupid to have two separate threads on this same topic...

*Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*

Mitch doin' work! I like.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*



jazzy1 said:


> If the Knicks are offering Brown 4-5 mill he's crazy to be balking at all. Not like like he's made a bunch of money in the league to be turning that down and he already has 2 rings.


See?

You were absolutely right, but that apparently wasn't the Knicks offer, it was only $2.7 million, not even close to $5 mil.

That's why Brown isn't crazy. Brown is smart, going for the multi-year deal at slightly less money that the Lakers offered.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*

Good stuff! Adds some much needed athleticism to our backcourt


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*

Great to hear; it's been a great offseason for the Lakers.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*

Sweet. I hope this happens.

Now Mitch just needs to sign the drafties and we'll be set with a roster of 14


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*

*Shannon Brown to Return to the Lakers
*
Chris Tomasson, Senior NBA Writer

Brown's agent, Mark Bartelstein, told FanHouse on Thursday the deal "definitely'' will get done later in the day. The free-agent guard will sign a two-year, $4.6 million contract, with the second year a player option. He will make $2.2 million this season, with the option year worth $2.4 million.

"The lure of the Lakers was too great,'' said Bartelstein, whose client had been looked at strongly by New York. "He didn't want to look back and not have the chance to go for a third straight championship.''

Brown opted out in June of a deal that would have paid him $2.149 million this season. The sides haggled over dollars for several weeks before Brown ending up getting just a slight amount more than what he left behind.

"We'll have the flexibility and will look at it again next summer,'' Bartelstein said.

Brown, who averaged 8.1 points last season, had said all along that he wanted to re-sign with the Lakers.

Chris Tomasson can be reached at [email protected] or on Twitter @christomasson

http://nba.fanhouse.com/2010/08/05/shannon-brown-to-return-to-the-lakers/


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*

when Mitch said a couple weeks ago he felt good about it.Its usually a done deal. Brown gives us that versatility of putting a more athletic line up on the floor.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*

Last piece of the puzzle?

Hope he doesnt plan in joining the Slam Dunk contest next season :thumbdown:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*



Ghiman said:


> Last piece of the puzzle?
> 
> Hope he doesnt plan in joining the Slam Dunk contest next season :thumbdown:


hope he does and redeems himself....but I dont think he will get the chance


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice.

Great offseason


----------



## The Wright Stuff (Feb 12, 2010)

Glad to hear Brown is back. 

Did they waive Sasha?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^um....no


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Good deal.

Ratliff
Odom/Caracter
Barnes/Ebanks
Brown/Sasha
Blake

Nice to have a complete, balanced bench again.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*



Basel said:


> Great to hear; it's been a great offseason for the Lakers.


It was a pretty good season too. 

I am mixed about this signing. Brown has no basketball smarts at all. He makes horrible decisions, and his bonehead tendencies really caused up problems in the playoffs.

I enjoyed his highlight reel stuff, but he is going to have to get a brain transplant or show me that he has learned from his past boneheadedness.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

^^wow. I think you went a little overboard there buddy


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*



Ron said:


> It was a pretty good season too.
> 
> I am mixed about this signing. Brown has no basketball smarts at all. He makes horrible decisions, and his bonehead tendencies really caused up problems in the playoffs.
> 
> I enjoyed his highlight reel stuff, but he is going to have to get a brain transplant or show me that he has learned from his past boneheadedness.


I have a very hard time believing the Lakers would be able to obtain a better backup guard... especially seeing as how you don't want West.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*

I agree, I don't think we had the pieces to make a move for a better guard via a trade. We did well with Blake and Barnes considering they are now making what Adam Morrison did last year combined. 

Brown is no star or even "good" role player by any means, but he is a decent defender and brings some hustle. I would have been pissed if he had gotten a raise over last year. But at 2.2 Million I will take it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Shannon Brown Expected to Sign With Lakers on Thursday*



Jamel Irief said:


> I have a very hard time believing the Lakers would be able to obtain a better backup guard... especially seeing as how you don't want West.


Who does want West? He is a major ****-up.

It doesn't matter to me whether we signed Brown or not...just don't give him minutes if he is going to **** up in crucial moments in crucial ball games.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> ^^wow. I think you went a little overboard there buddy


Really?

If you are a Laker fan (not sure given your avatar), then tell me you enjoyed seeing Brown commit a foul in the Phoenix series in the last 0.2 of a third quarter, after throwing the ball away 1.0 seconds earlier?

That is the one I remember the most. But I know he did **** like that throughout the season. He makes really poor decisions. He has shown he cannot be trusted with the rock down the stretch in quarters.

Sorry...the truth hurts.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i have the same reservations about shannon. he makes some really dumb/boneheaded plays. it's not that big of a problem since he's getting 4.6 million over 2 years though.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

he is cool, i like his attitude and i think he is still learning the game, dunkers take bit time to learn the game


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sign the two rookies to learn the ropes and hopefully contribute in a year or two, and we're all set to start up next season. We have all our guys that will be getting any real minutes, though.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

I love Shannon re-signing with the Lakers. Yes, he makes silly mistakes now and again but compared to when he arrived in the Morrison trade, I think his game has shown decent improvement - I still recall a game last season against Utah when he started for Kobe and did a very good job. 

His mid range jump shot is much better and his 3 ball showed real improvement at the start of the season. Given his attitude, combined with the fact that he signed a short deal with a player option, tells me he expects (hopefully working) to improve. 

Like someone already pointed out, for a back up guard, I don’t think Mitch could have done any better - considering that the consensus is that we don’t want West.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love the signing.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Great value signing.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Gives us more athleticism in the backcourt which we desperately needed. For the money it's a good signing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Really?
> 
> If you are a Laker fan (not sure given your avatar), then tell me you enjoyed seeing Brown commit a foul in the Phoenix series in the last 0.2 of a third quarter, after throwing the ball away 1.0 seconds earlier?
> 
> ...


There is a reason he is only making 2 million dollars and is the 3rd guard at best, 4th guard most likely. Actually given his money and role this is a great signing and there isn't any real reason to be negative about it.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

you guys could of just gotton some filler to be ur 3rd SG

SG Kobe 38 MPG Barnes 10
SF Artest 30 MPG Odom 15 and assuming 3 for ur one of ur rooks.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

You do know that Odom is strictly a PF at this point, right?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Salomon said:


> You do know that Odom is strictly a PF at this point, right?


lol...wha????

you sir are incorrect


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

DaRizzle said:


> lol...wha????
> 
> you sir are incorrect


Oh really...

http://www.82games.com/0910/09LAL9.HTM


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Salomon said:


> Oh really...
> 
> http://www.82games.com/0910/09LAL9.HTM


yeah really...where they technically put him into the lineup (pau sub) and how he actually plays while on the court are two very different things. He still brings the ball up the floor, and make good passes (ala PG), he still shoots 20 footers and drives to the basket (ala SG), he can play lanky defense, play the midrange game (ala SF), can play D at PF, his O, while still there, is at a lower rate when playing from the "standard" PF positions, and also having to deal with larger PF defenders.

Odom is one of the most versatile players in the NBA...this is common knowledge


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

DaRizzle said:


> yeah really...where they technically put him into the lineup (pau sub) and how he actually plays while on the court are two very different things. He still brings the ball up the floor, and make good passes (ala PG), he still shoots 20 footers and drives to the basket (ala SG), he can play lanky defense, play the midrange game (ala SF), can play D at PF, his O, while still there, is at a lower rate when playing from the "standard" PF positions, and also having to deal with larger PF defenders.
> 
> Odom is one of the most versatile players in the NBA...this is common knowledge


Believe me, I'm well aware of Odom's abilities but that's not what I'm talking about.

According to Junkyard:



Junkyard Dog13 said:


> you guys could of just gotton some filler to be ur 3rd SG
> 
> SG Kobe 38 MPG Barnes 10
> SF Artest 30 MPG Odom 15 and assuming 3 for ur one of ur rooks.


He thinks Odom is going to be Artest's back-up despite the fact that he's been our first big off the bench for the past two seasons when Bynum and Gasol are starting.

When I reply with this:



Salomon said:


> You do know that Odom is strictly a PF at this point, right?


And then reply with this:



Salomon said:


> Oh really...
> 
> http://www.82games.com/0910/09LAL9.HTM


Basically, I'm not saying he's a prototypical power-forward; I'm saying that he spent most of his minutes (roughly around 99% of his total minutes for the season) at the *PF Slot*.

What so hard to understand?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum wasn't playing alot of minutes. IE, Gasol at the 5 and Odom at the 4. 

If Bynum is healthy and playing more minutes, that won't hold up in the long-run.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

For the first time in a while, our bench has some depth.

Steve Blake, Shannon Brown, Matt Barnes and Lamar Odom give us a very good 9-man rotation that will allow us to save some run on Derek, Kobe, Pau and Andrew's legs. 

I consider Theo Ratliff and Sasha to be sort of wild cards. If we get any solid production out of them, it's an added bonus. I do expect Theo to help us more than D.J. has over the past two years, but still, he probably won't spend too much time on the court because of our main 3-man big rotation. As for Sasha, who knows...it is a contract year. If he can ever regain his 07-08 touch, our bench will be one of the best in the league.

When you factor in Ebanks and Caracter, you can see that we really do have a well-rounded team. I wouldn't expect any serious help from them this year, but hopefully we win enough blowouts for them to get some occasional long garbage time minutes.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> *For the first time in a while, our bench has some depth.*
> 
> Steve Blake, Shannon Brown, Matt Barnes and Lamar Odom give us a very good 9-man rotation that will allow us to save some run on Derek, Kobe, Pau and Andrew's legs.
> 
> ...


Nice post. 
I agree the Lakers *seem *to have improved their bench by a lot (loved the Blake/BArnes signings, but i'm not too sure what Theo has left in the tank).

IF our 3-Bigs rotation (Pau/Andrew/Odom) is solid, i like out chances. The rest seems pretty well rounded-up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Theo won't get you alot, but he is a 7 foot shot blocker than can give us some extra rebounding. If he gives us 5-10 minutes a game a few times a week. Bynum and Gasol will be appreciative.


----------

